# Very Embarrassing Question - TMI sorry!



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi

I am a bit embarrassed in asking this question, but here goes anyway....

I am currently 26+4wks pregnant with twins and have noticed in the past week or so, that my inner labia (sorry!) on my right hand side seems a bit bigger than before and it seems to be hanging down a bit  

Is this something to do with hormones or increase in blood, or is it something I should be worried about

Sorry for having to ask!!!  

Thanks so much

Gilly xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its impossible to give a midwife TMI!!!  

you are right, the weight of the twins on the way you body works is likely to be the cause of the swelling, if it were you  ankles that were swollen, I would tell you to put your feet up but just take it easy. If you are sore or itchy then you need to speak to your GP

Take care x


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Oink!

Not sore or itchy but will definitely keep an eye on it.    Its amazing how many things pregnancy can affect!  

Thanks again

Gilly x


----------

